# Breakfasts



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 7, 2020)

Hi

I have been trying to keep a food diary as advised on the Newbie site starting with focusing on my breakfasts for a 2 week period. Any feedback on what I have been having so far? Some have been brunch (Br). From my perspective I think I'm having too much toast?

Day 1: 1 x wholemeal thick toast with thin spread of butter
Day 2: 2 x Oatbix with semi skimmed milk
Day 3: 2 large rashes bacon, 1/2 fried tomatoe on white bap with a thin spread of butter (Br)
Day 4: 2 x egg omelette with ham and cheese
Day 5: 2 x Oatbix with semi skimmed milk
Day 6: 1 x wholemeal pitta with salad (Br)
Day 7: 2 x wholemeal thick toast with thin spread of butter and fried egg
Day 8: 2 x egg omelette with mushrooms (Br)
Day 9: 1 x Banana
Day 10: 1 x cheese on thick wholemeal toast (Br)
Day 11: 1 x wholemeal thick toast and thin spread butter
Day 12: 1 x Banana
Day 13: 2 x eggs omelette with ham
Day 14: 1 x smoothie with spinach, cucumber, 2 tbs almond butter, 2 small pineapple chunks, sugar free almond milk


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 7, 2020)

Were you checking your BG before and after any of those choices @Hitchcock & Hollywood ?

Some of those have a higher carb load than others, and there are a number of different types of carbs you’ve been trying, but everyone’s response to foods is different, so it’s tricky to guess which suited your BG better out of the carbier ones. 

Which ones did you find most filling, most enjoyable, most convenient, and which gave the best BG results 2 hours later?


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 7, 2020)

Hi, no I haven't started testing yet.  I know I need to learn how to use the kit so that i can see which is a better choice for my me. I did try and record the carbs but I suppose that's pointless as its how I react?

The most filling were the omelettes and I did enjoy them but don't want to eat eggs too many times as I have high cholesterol (although I'm taking Atorvastatin and Ramipril) I think I prefer a brunch which is convenient as I'm working from home atm. If I had toast I was having a snack of fruit mid morning as I was hungry. I also enjoyed the smoothie I made but it didn't fill me.

My least favourite were the Oatbix although they did fill me up but not enjoyable to eat - using them up at the moment.


----------



## rebrascora (May 7, 2020)

The omelettes are the lowest carb options of the breakfasts you have listed so should have negligible effect on your BG and the fact that they also filled you up so that you didn't want to eat later suggests that they are a good choice. 
As regards cholesterol, it was old school thinking that eggs needed to be restricted, although you may get a little bunged up constipation wise if you eat too many of them. I find 2 a day most days not only helps my BG levels but also interestingly my mental health.


----------



## Drummer (May 7, 2020)

Unfortunately, eating carbs in the morning, from a high carb source, is likely to be the worst choice - there are some who find the opposite, but for quite a few, the morning is the time of highest insulin resistance, so even modest amounts of carbohydrate are not processed as quickly as those eating later in the day. Once the insulin starts to work, it makes you hungry and you chose a 'healthy' but high carb fruit - which is typical for many.
You seem to be working on the accepted perception of high carb, preferably brown, and low fat. It is hammered into us so I am not at all surprised.
I have steak and mushrooms, or chops, sausages, or left over meat from dinner, maybe a tin of tuna - not all on the same day - and salad or stirfry with it. After that I am not hungry until the evening.
You don't really need to be concerned about eggs - someone decided to check and found that it wasn't the case that eating eggs raises cholesterol (it isn't even the same cholesterol within the body as in the eggs).


----------



## YMFB (May 8, 2020)

I’m only eating whole meal bread no, one slice with courgette mushrooms, one egg and either bacon or smoked mackerel.  200 ml of 50:50 Diluted OJ, instant black coffee.  In fact I’m heading to the kitchen right now.


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 8, 2020)

Rebrascora - thanks for your feedback; I would definately say I am old school  Interesting that you say eggs improve your mental health -do you think it is just personal or a nutritional fact?  I do enjoying eating eggs - Ive never tried just egg whites - have you? Maybe egg white omelette and maybe that wouldn't have the bunged up effect?

Drummer - Theres so much to learn that has never been explained to me before and I didnt realise I could be more insulin resistant in the morning. Yes, it's the way it's been for me... low fat if possible and high carb but I didn't realise the effects as i was just not educated enough - ignorant really.

So you have a protein with salad/stir fry/veg and that fills you up till dinner   Trying to get my head around that as to me its a dinner for breakfast  but its obviously worked for you. I will try and give that a go and see how i get on - I need to put the effort into meal prepping then!

Congrats on weight loss and your new interest in Morris. 

Thank you all for your feedback - much appreciated. 

Lessons Learnt - avoid high carb by reading labels and not having high carb in the morning - more protein based to fill me up which means i probably wont need to snack, need to learn to use my kit to test how i react to food (dreading this). I really am in denial/ignorant with diabetes so I do appreciate you trying to help me accept how to deal with it - albeit I'm a slow learner!!


----------



## trophywench (May 8, 2020)

Aargh - both @Hitchcock & Hollywood and @YMFB are trying to kill themselves with food, it seems to me.  One with bread and brekkie cereal, the other by drinking liquidised virtually 100% sugar and thinking it's OK cos they diluted it 50/50.  The only nutritional value OJ has in it, is pure carbohydrate.  (Great undiluted for Type 1 people to cure a hypo, but once treated and back firmly above 4.0, pour the rest down the sink.)

The theory is that carbs in wholemeal flour hit the human bloodstream slower than carbs from white flour.  My body does not subscribe to that theory - and neither do most of our bodies.  My body doesn't give a stuff what colour or name or source carbs come from, simply treats em all exactly the same.


----------



## rebrascora (May 8, 2020)

Hitchcock & Hollywood said:


> Rebrascora - thanks for your feedback; I would definately say I am old school  Interesting that you say eggs improve your mental health -do you think it is just personal or a nutritional fact? I do enjoying eating eggs - Ive never tried just egg whites - have you? Maybe egg white omelette and maybe that wouldn't have the bunged up effect?


Why would you avoid the most nutritious part of the egg by just eating the whites which are actually more likely to cause constipation than the yolks since they contain the most protein. The yolks contain most of the vitamins and micro nutrients. Just enjoy whole eggs as often as you like and don't worry about the fat and cholesterol in them.... but don't eat half a dozen a day unless you have plenty of laxative in the house! 

I don't know if there is any evidence regarding eggs being beneficial for mental health but I certainly see a notable improvement if I haven't had any for a few days and then I have a breakfast omelette. Mind you, my eggs are free range from my own chickens which graze my paddocks with my horses and scavenge through my muck heaps for worms and bugs (and make an horrendous mess in the process which I have to clear up each day.... you wouldn't believe how such small creatures can move half a tone of manure in a day and scatter it around the yard!), so they are probably higher in micro nutrients than store bought eggs, which might make a difference.


----------



## rebrascora (May 8, 2020)

@YMFB You might as well have 2 or 3 spoons of sugar in your tea as drink 100mls of orange juice even if it is diluted with 100mls of water.... the sugar is still there and hits the blood stream in double quick time. Having it at breakfast time is even worse because most of us are more insulin resistant in the morning, so the glucose from it will stay in the blood stream longer. Have you tested before and after eating this breakfast to see what effect it has on your BG levels or are you injecting insulin to counteract it?


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 8, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Aargh - both @Hitchcock & Hollywood and @YMFB are trying to kill themselves with food, it seems to me.  One with bread and brekkie cereal, the other by drinking liquidised virtually 100% sugar and thinking it's OK cos they diluted it 50/50.  The only nutritional value OJ has in it, is pure carbohydrate.  (Great undiluted for Type 1 people to cure a hypo, but once treated and back firmly above 4.0, pour the rest down the sink.)
> 
> The theory is that carbs in wholemeal flour hit the human bloodstream slower than carbs from white flour.  My body does not subscribe to that theory - and neither do most of our bodies.  My body doesn't give a stuff what colour or name or source carbs come from, simply treats em all exactly the same.


Trophywench - Thanks for your reply - you certainly do throw a verbal punch  and that's fine I can take constructive criticism in the right context.

I certainly don't want to kill myself with food hence why I'm asking for support and for the site to point me in the right direction... not necessarily judge. I apologise if I frustrate you as you obviously care, but I am trying to educate myself and your explanation about wholemeal flour hitting the bloodstream slower than white carbs is something I didn't know and will take on board.   When I was diagnosed I was told eat (and still am told) to eat carbs in moderation. I was told wholemeal bread/pasta/rice is more healthier option and eat smaller portions. The fact that I chose oatbix and wholemeal bread I thought I was doing right but obviously not ( I did know about the orange juice though in my defence). 

I really don't find it easy after eating a lifestyle for so many years to automatically know what to avoid etc. I know I need to get on with learning the kit I have to help me guide how my body reacts. But the first step for me was to do a food diary with breakfasts to see where I can improve.
Best wishes


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 8, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Why would you avoid the most nutritious part of the egg by just eating the whites which are actually more likely to cause constipation than the yolks since they contain the most protein. The yolks contain most of the vitamins and micro nutrients. Just enjoy whole eggs as often as you like and don't worry about the fat and cholesterol in them.... but don't eat half a dozen a day unless you have plenty of laxative in the house!
> 
> I don't know if there is any evidence regarding eggs being beneficial for mental health but I certainly see a notable improvement if I haven't had any for a few days and then I have a breakfast omelette. Mind you, my eggs are free range from my own chickens which graze my paddocks with my horses and scavenge through my muck heaps for worms and bugs (and make an horrendous mess in the process which I have to clear up each day.... you wouldn't believe how such small creatures can move half a tone of manure in a day and scatter it around the yard!), so they are probably higher in micro nutrients than store bought eggs, which might make a difference.


Hi, thanks for the constipation advice  whole eggs it is !! 

You're very lucky to have your own chickens/horses.... and I'm sure the mess is worth it


----------



## rebrascora (May 8, 2020)

Hitchcock & Hollywood said:


> Trophywench - Thanks for your reply - you certainly do throw a verbal punch



You have that right! In her defence I think she is a Yorkshire Woman, so straight talking is in her blood .... and if I have got that wrong I am sure I will be corrected in no uncertain terms!  

We understand how strange it is getting your head around a new way of eating after a lifetime of packing your plate with carbohydrates. My mind boggled at the thought of no bread..... like how does that work?? No sandwiches or anything!  Then I had a hissy fit last year when we harvested the first new potatoes out of the garden and my portion was 3 tiny little marbles that rolled around on my plate pathetically trying to avoid their butter bath, when I would previously have has a whole plateful of potatoes and butter and not bothered about anything else.  I haven't eaten bread for months now and don't even miss it and I have a small portion of potatoes maybe once a week or once a fortnight and I now know that new potatoes are lower carb than mature potatoes, so I can have 6 piddly little marbles instead of 3  
It takes time to figure out how to eat low carb and doing it steadily by perhaps just cutting down from two slices of toast to one and then just a half a slice, might be an easier way to go whilst increasing the other stuff on your plate like eggs and meat/fish and veggies.


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 8, 2020)

Ha ha..... it's all good   Hope she see's me as a challenge and doesn't give up on me 

I'm glad you understand where I'm coming from... and you made me laugh regarding the butter bath and 3 marbles ha ha

Yep i think meal planning is also going to  be the way forward for me as well... and sticking to it!

Your lifestyle sounds just wonderful


----------



## rebrascora (May 8, 2020)

My lifestyle is chaos but it suits me and my animals muddle along despite my total lack of routine. 

Just had a huge surprise....Two of my bee hives swarmed today. This is the earliest it has ever happened and I was not expecting it... it actually happened whilst I was in here typing my reply to you and I missed them. Normally I have to get all manner of paraphernalia involving ladders and pruning shears/loppers and cardboard boxes to get them out of trees or chase them across fields and through woods muttering under my breath, but they have been incredibly kind to me today and put themselves straight into empty hives without any effort or antics on my part. Really can't believe 2 prime swarms have been so accommodating! 
On the other hand....how sad am I.... a beekeeper who can't eat honey! Thankfully I am not allergic to eggs!


----------



## silentsquirrel (May 8, 2020)

Ooooo - worth 2 loads of hay!


----------



## rebrascora (May 8, 2020)

silentsquirrel said:


> Ooooo - worth 2 loads of hay!



I wish!! It might feed my horses for a couple of months but I don't know of any farmers who would do you the swap! 
I usually give my swarms away to new beekeepers to help them get started. These two decided that they like living outside my back door and with unoccupied premises available they moved right in. Usually they prefer to move to pastures new unless the weather is really bad and needs must to get under cover, but it is a glorious day here today.


----------



## Drummer (May 8, 2020)

Oh joy - two swarms so early  in May and they stay at home.
My family - well my father's mother's side were small time farmers on the sword side and nurses and midwives on the distaff - they all knew the value of the bees. Mind you - sneaky little beggars when it comes to making new queens.
There were bees in a hollow in the previous place I lived and I grew lemon balm for them. I can still remember the heat of the Summer days and the drone of bees leaving the wall crossing to the balm and joining the crowd already there, then the take off and heading home again. It is the sound of utter contentment.


----------



## rebrascora (May 8, 2020)

@Drummer 
Well I now have 10 colonies in my garden so the buzz is building up to Heathrow proportions! I do love them though. I keep them much more for fascination than honey and yes I too have masses of lemon balm in my garden because the bees pollinate it so effectively. It is the same with the land around me which has been fallow for the past 20+ years. My bees have selectively pollinated all the plants which they prefer and so it is completely overgrown with blackthorn and blackberries and rosebay willow herb and meadowsweet and flowering cherry and Himalayan balsam which provides a wonderful late nectar and pollen supply to set them up well for winter. I know many people get up in arms about HB as an invasive species but it is hugely beneficial to our pollinators and my bees are far healthier for having that resource to get them through winter. 
I read about so many beekeepers losing colonies through the winter and I can't remember the last time I lost one and I don't need to treat them with chemicals or feed them syrup, they just survive like they would in the wild except that I supply a home for them and occasionally take a little surplus honey as rent and find new homes for the swarms they produce.


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 8, 2020)

I'm so sorry you missed the housemove   It all sounds exciting though I'm nervous around bees (childhood drama) ha ha
Your chaos as you describe it sounds wonderful   I do enjoy nature and would love to retire to the countryside... fingers crossed ... for now I'll have to be content with the woods at the back of my house, listening to the birds and watching the daily run of the squirrels along my fence (its like they're on a rota) plus my poor old cat to keep me countrified ha ha


----------



## Sally W (May 8, 2020)

@Hitchcock & Hollywood have you tried testing at all? I like eggs but find as I eat them for lunch sometimes I like to vary a bit. I usually eat a few teaspoons of kefir & Greek yoghurt then 2 small slices of Hi Lo bread which is high protein and fills me up all morning (there are others like livlife & hovis lower carb, which I avoid, as I tend to eat mostly natural foods without the hydrogenated fats & it doesn’t have any. You may find you can tolerate eggs with half a piece of whole grain toast too. Some people avoid all carbs & others tfind ways of maintaining a good blood sugar with lower carbs rather than minimal. Also, you could look at making granola with ground linseeds, desiccated coconut, seeds & nuts and having this with a bit of yoghurt or berries. Michael Mosley does some excellent books that have lots of breakfast ideas with variety, lower carbs & they’re all delicious (PS are you a Hitchcock fan - my favourite films )


----------



## trophywench (May 8, 2020)

Nah - not just Yarkshire who can speak plain!! LOL   Born in a place where they sold beer by the pound.

Perhaps aging girls who were, when girls, not wishing to gain weight are at an immediate advantage being able to recognise a carbohydrate at 100 paces?  Or perhaps we had to listen when our cookery teachers demanded to know which food group this that or the other food happened to be in - whilst lads should have been learning how to wield eg chisels and welding torches, presumably?


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 9, 2020)

Sally W said:


> @Hitchcock & Hollywood have you tried testing at all? I like eggs but find as I eat them for lunch sometimes I like to vary a bit. I usually eat a few teaspoons of kefir & Greek yoghurt then 2 small slices of Hi Lo bread which is high protein and fills me up all morning (there are others like livlife & hovis lower carb, which I avoid, as I tend to eat mostly natural foods without the hydrogenated fats & it doesn’t have any. You may find you can tolerate eggs with half a piece of whole grain toast too. Some people avoid all carbs & others tfind ways of maintaining a good blood sugar with lower carbs rather than minimal. Also, you could look at making granola with ground linseeds, desiccated coconut, seeds & nuts and having this with a bit of yoghurt or berries. Michael Mosley does some excellent books that have lots of breakfast ideas with variety, lower carbs & they’re all delicious (PS are you a Hitchcock fan - my favourite films )


Hi Sally, I bit the bullet and got my head around how to use my testing kit and have started today - it took me 5 attempts on the first go as there was no blood coming out of my finger !! I tried my little finger on the hand and that worked  The result was 7.9 before breakfast and then I had 2 egg omelette with a 1/4 of butter in the pan, S&P, black coffee and 2 hours after it was 7.4. 
I have not heard of Hi Lo Bread but I'll ask my husband or daughter to look out for it in the shops as I'm shielded atm. Some nice suggestions you gave there and I'll have a look at Michael Mosley for inspiration. 
Yes I am a Hitchock fan and my favourite film is "Whatever Happened to Baby Jane"  I do love the Hollywood Stars - old school   I like autobiographies as well - Jackie O's life intrigues me as well.... love the glamour


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 9, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Nah - not just Yarkshire who can speak plain!! LOL   Born in a place where they sold beer by the pound.
> 
> Perhaps aging girls who were, when girls, not wishing to gain weight are at an immediate advantage being able to recognise a carbohydrate at 100 paces?  Or perhaps we had to listen when our cookery teachers demanded to know which food group this that or the other food happened to be in - whilst lads should have been learning how to wield eg chisels and welding torches, presumably?


I like the fact you do speak plain .... keep up the good work   Personally I could always eat carbs when a young girl and was always a healthy weight... one night I woke up post children and didn't recognise myself  Yes I love carbs !!


----------



## rebrascora (May 9, 2020)

Looks like your omelette was a great choice judging by those readings. 
Don't be frightened to experiment with different fillings. I will have 3 or 4 different veggies in my omelette, like onion, mushroom, courgette, sweet pepper and aubergine and usually some cheese and then have it with a large side salad and coleslaw and that will keep me going all day.


----------



## rebrascora (May 9, 2020)

@Hitchcock & Hollywood

It really helps if you wash your hands in warm water before testing.... gets the blood flowing and the skin softened. Obviously you need to dry them thoroughly before testing. You may find it beneficial to watch a few You tube videos on using a BG meter if you are not familiar with them as that can sometimes pin point mistakes or help overcome problems. The pricker is adjustable if you haven't figured that out. I have pretty dry hard skin so I usually need it on the deepest setting and even then I find my little finger and ring finger to be the best candidate and the side of my thumb. 
If I have been doing something manual like sweeping my stables or digging the garden just before testing, I can get blood out of any finger very easily, so maybe consider doing some exercises for a few minutes before you test and see if that improves your success with getting blood if warm water doesn't do it.


----------



## rebrascora (May 9, 2020)

Well, surprise, surprise!... My third swarm emerged this afternoon, settled on a small outer branch of the plum tree adjacent to the hives and was an easy job to snip the branch off with the pruners, carry the branch to a waiting swarm box and shake them into it. They are just settling in and will go to their new home later tonight or tomorrow morning. Can't believe how well behaved my bees are being this year.... I normally have to wade through swamps and shoulder high brambles carrying step ladders and loppers, not walk out of the back door across the lawn snip them off and drop them in.... I could get used to this laid back style of beekeeping!


----------



## Sally W (May 9, 2020)

Hitchcock & Hollywood said:


> Hi Sally, I bit the bullet and got my head around how to use my testing kit and have started today - it took me 5 attempts on the first go as there was no blood coming out of my finger !! I tried my little finger on the hand and that worked  The result was 7.9 before breakfast and then I had 2 egg omelette with a 1/4 of butter in the pan, S&P, black coffee and 2 hours after it was 7.4.
> I have not heard of Hi Lo Bread but I'll ask my husband or daughter to look out for it in the shops as I'm shielded atm. Some nice suggestions you gave there and I'll have a look at Michael Mosley for inspiration.
> Yes I am a Hitchock fan and my favourite film is "Whatever Happened to Baby Jane"  I do love the Hollywood Stars - old school   I like autobiographies as well - Jackie O's life intrigues me as well.... love the glamour


Good result on testing. It took me a while but you get used to it fairly quickly. Should have said Hi-Lo is great as it’s normal bread with lots of seeds but it’s only available I think at Sainsbury’s. 

Me too on the old films. Funnily enough Im about to start a new biography & can’t pick between Hitchcock or James Stewart as I’ve a full bookcase & it’s an ideal time to get stuck in. Not seen that film - but will look out for it. Fave film is probably Rear Window (James Stewart & Grace Kelly are favourite actors too)


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 10, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Well, surprise, surprise!... My third swarm emerged this afternoon, settled on a small outer branch of the plum tree adjacent to the hives and was an easy job to snip the branch off with the pruners, carry the branch to a waiting swarm box and shake them into it. They are just settling in and will go to their new home later tonight or tomorrow morning. Can't believe how well behaved my bees are being this year.... I normally have to wade through swamps and shoulder high brambles carrying step ladders and loppers, not walk out of the back door across the lawn snip them off and drop them in.... I could get used to this laid back style of beekeeping!


I'm so pleased you are having an easier time of it this year (with regards to being a busy bee beekeeper)  !!

Thanks for the tips re blood taking - I do wash my hands before use but not necessarily the hot water as it takes a few minutes to warm up... probably over exagerating that!! Seem to have mastered that now  and yep the dial is on No 5 (my choice).

I was a little scared by my first day results :

Before Bkfast: 7.9 and 2 hrs later 7.4
No lunch
Before Dinner 5.1 and 2 hrs later 4.9
Before Bed 4.4 - this scared me as I thought I may go hypo in the night (Never have before but I have started an additional diabetic tablet called  Trajenta which is a Linagliptin) I had a cheese and wholewheat cracker and during the night it was 5.2.  This morning it was 5.5.

I was worried the new tablet that I also take with Metformin (4 tablets) was making my blood sugar too low or it could have been I may not have had enough carbs and I missed lunch.  Anyway today I'll have 3 meals and see how  go.


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 10, 2020)

Sally W said:


> Good result on testing. It took me a while but you get used to it fairly quickly. Should have said Hi-Lo is great as it’s normal bread with lots of seeds but it’s only available I think at Sainsbury’s.
> 
> Me too on the old films. Funnily enough Im about to start a new biography & can’t pick between Hitchcock or James Stewart as I’ve a full bookcase & it’s an ideal time to get stuck in. Not seen that film - but will look out for it. Fave film is probably Rear Window (James Stewart & Grace Kelly are favourite actors too)


Thanks for pointing in the right direction to the shop. I would go straight to Hitchcock  He is a character! I love Grace Kelly (I've read hers). I actually have not seen Rear Window that it is saved for me to watch and I also love Bette Davies


----------



## Sally W (May 10, 2020)

I’ve read Grace Kelly’s (Robert Lacey) such a sad life I felt. Even went to see her grave in Monaco & sought out the cliff top from To Catch a Thief, where I think she died. (Must look up abetted Davies as we have similar taste)


----------



## rebrascora (May 10, 2020)

Those are pretty great readings. I wonder if you really need the Linagliptin now you are eating lower carb. It might be something to discuss with your GP/nurse if you plan to continue low carb. My concern with that drug is that if people don't change their diet and the pancreas is being put under increased pressure to produce more insulin, eventually it gets tired and it's ability to produce insulin reduces which may mean that eventually supplemental insulin needs to be injected. If you follow a low carb way of eating you don't need the Linagliptin to encourage the pancreas to produce more insulin because you need less insulin as a result of dietary changes.

5.5 this morning is a fab reading!

In my opinion, I would rather have just 2 meals a day or even one and a snack at bedtime if needed rather than eat a meal when I don't feel hungry as that is just unnecessary calories and will cause you to put on weight (or not lose it). By all means have lunch if you didn't have a big breakfast and/or you are genuinely hungry but don't feel obliged to have lunch because of your medication. You have the ability to test your blood so if you don't have lunch but feel low later then test and you should be carrying something with you to treat a hypo if you were to have one. 
It looks like your overnight BG was pretty steady and hopefully that will give you some peace of mind and confidence for the future but if you want to come off the linagliptin you might also mention to your HCPs that you are anxious through the night and ask if you can have a few months hiatus from it and see how you get on with just your new eating regime and Metformin.... especially if you are able to report weekly with average BG results to show that your diet is working..... that would be the route I would take.


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 11, 2020)

Sally W said:


> I’ve read Grace Kelly’s (Robert Lacey) such a sad life I felt. Even went to see her grave in Monaco & sought out the cliff top from To Catch a Thief, where I think she died. (Must look up abetted Davies as we have similar taste)


I would love to go to Monaco... always have had it on my wish list.  Yes - I agree with you about her life


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 11, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Those are pretty great readings. I wonder if you really need the Linagliptin now you are eating lower carb. It might be something to discuss with your GP/nurse if you plan to continue low carb. My concern with that drug is that if people don't change their diet and the pancreas is being put under increased pressure to produce more insulin, eventually it gets tired and it's ability to produce insulin reduces which may mean that eventually supplemental insulin needs to be injected. If you follow a low carb way of eating you don't need the Linagliptin to encourage the pancreas to produce more insulin because you need less insulin as a result of dietary changes.
> 
> 5.5 this morning is a fab reading!
> 
> ...


You seem to totally understand me   My consultant's letter advises  Linagliptin then if that doesn't work its Gliclizde then inject! I have been keeping my food diary to show my GP with the exact same plan! Building up an evidence base so that I can come off Linagliptin. 
Many thanks for your continued support


----------



## Felinia (May 11, 2020)

Lots of great advice here.  Looks like you've got the message about less carbs.  I was told 4 medium slices from a small loaf (or equivalent) - per week, and one 80gm portion fresh or frozen fruit - no added sugar - per day.  Incidently I was told no bananas.  So I bulk out my breakfast egg with grilled mushrooms and a tomato.  I do have a small portion of Oats or one Oatibix every now and then, with unsweetened almond milk and my fruit portion.  Since being on lockdown, and not getting up to dash off to the swimming pool most mornings, I have been having brunch instead.  If I get peckish before dinner, I do have lots of drinks of tea or water, or 200ml Gazpacho.  I was also told two small new potatoes was a portion - mine are about the size of a ping pong ball (not marbles) and I am enjoying them.  Have you thought of getting an app to measure your carb and calorie intake.  I got mine as soon as I was diagnosed and it's been invaluable in keeping my carb count under control.  Also it cuts out all the paperwork!!


----------



## trophywench (May 11, 2020)

OOOOOH - I adore gazpacho, but it hates me.  Anything really really cold and heavy with garlic has the same effect - ie trapped wind. TMI.

Often wondered, if you microwaved gazpacho, would it taste as nice?


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 11, 2020)

Felinia said:


> Lots of great advice here.  Looks like you've got the message about less carbs.  I was told 4 medium slices from a small loaf (or equivalent) - per week, and one 80gm portion fresh or frozen fruit - no added sugar - per day.  Incidently I was told no bananas.  So I bulk out my breakfast egg with grilled mushrooms and a tomato.  I do have a small portion of Oats or one Oatibix every now and then, with unsweetened almond milk and my fruit portion.  Since being on lockdown, and not getting up to dash off to the swimming pool most mornings, I have been having brunch instead.  If I get peckish before dinner, I do have lots of drinks of tea or water, or 200ml Gazpacho.  I was also told two small new potatoes was a portion - mine are about the size of a ping pong ball (not marbles) and I am enjoying them.  Have you thought of getting an app to measure your carb and calorie intake.  I got mine as soon as I was diagnosed and it's been invaluable in keeping my carb count under control.  Also it cuts out all the paperwork!!


Yes less carbs is the way! That's interesting about bananas.  Took your advice and have downloaded an app (had to get my daughter to show me how to use it) ha ha. It was the less paperwork that sealed the deal 

For 1200 calories it stated that 50% of this should be carb... I was mentally screaming noooo  I can't but then had a play around on it and could lower the carb - I wasn't too sure what % the carb should be on 1200 calories so lowered it to 40%.... will keep testing and see how i get on.


----------



## Drummer (May 12, 2020)

You are right to scream no when it comes to the normal advice on carbs - it is just insane.


----------



## Felinia (May 12, 2020)

Hitchcock & Hollywood said:


> Yes less carbs is the way! That's interesting about bananas.  Took your advice and have downloaded an app (had to get my daughter to show me how to use it) ha ha. It was the less paperwork that sealed the deal
> 
> For 1200 calories it stated that 50% of this should be carb... I was mentally screaming noooo  I can't but then had a play around on it and could lower the carb - I wasn't too sure what % the carb should be on 1200 calories so lowered it to 40%.... will keep testing and see how i get on.


Hi
I don't know which app you used, I use Nutracheck, but they are all much the same.  These are the figures I have been working to, also on 1200 cals a day

Carbs:  75gm per day (25% cals)
of which sugars 45gm (15%)
Fat: 50gm per day (37.5%)
of which saturated 12.3gm (9.25%)
Protein: 112.5gm per day (37.5%)
Fibre: 30gm per day
Salt: 6gm per day

I rarely get close to the Protein limit, but do allow a 15gm leeway on my total carbs.  That's still well under the maximum 130gm carbs DUK recommends.  It did take a bit of juggling at first to find out what suited me best.  Some people eat a lot less carbs, and some more.  I plan in advance and enter my figures first thing - just takes a couple of minutes each morning.  Then I keep my digital scales handy on the kitchen worksurface for when I prepare and will weigh my key foods, like potato, chop, soup, fruit, milk, porridge.  Otherwise I use the app portions, like 1 slice, 3 small.  I have a bowl which takes exactly 250ml soup and I weigh out 170ml milk first thing into a jug.  When it's gone, I drink water.  I don't bother now weighing non starchy vegetables and salads.  It's just a way of life now, much like adapting to being in lockdown!!!


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 12, 2020)

Felinia said:


> Hi
> I don't know which app you used, I use Nutracheck, but they are all much the same.  These are the figures I have been working to, also on 1200 cals a day
> 
> Carbs:  75gm per day (25% cals)
> ...


That's really helpful to know - thank you - gives me a guide. The app I have is My Fitn*ss P*al - I'm still waiting for my youngest to buy me a pair of scales from the shops as I'm shielded and can't get out 

Its the way I need to go especially as I have good news - I did speak the GP @rebrascora and he has agreed for me to stop Linagliptin as I explained I'm changing my diet and recording my BG. He does want to speak to me in 2 weeks though to see how I'm getting on. I'm still taking my Metformin which I'm ok with.  I just tried making a chickpea tagine but over spiced on the chilli so not pleasurable at all even with a dollop of greek yoghurt! Anyway off to look at more low carb receipes (I can't spell that) ha ha


----------



## Felinia (May 12, 2020)

Hitchcock & Hollywood said:


> That's really helpful to know - thank you - gives me a guide. The app I have is My Fitn*ss P*al - I'm still waiting for my youngest to buy me a pair of scales from the shops as I'm shielded and can't get out
> 
> Its the way I need to go especially as I have good news - I did speak the GP @rebrascora and he has agreed for me to stop Linagliptin as I explained I'm changing my diet and recording my BG. He does want to speak to me in 2 weeks though to see how I'm getting on. I'm still taking my Metformin which I'm ok with.  I just tried making a chickpea tagine but over spiced on the chilli so not pleasurable at all even with a dollop of greek yoghurt! Anyway off to look at more low carb receipes (I can't spell that) ha ha


I ordered simple Salter battery operated digital scales through Amazon and had them delivered!  This is like the one I got but there are others cheaper or more expensive.

*Salter Silver Glitter Glass Electronic Scale - Large, Ultra Slim Glass Platform, Large Easy To Read Lcd Display, Add and Weigh Function, Aquatronic Function for Measuring Liquids in ml or fl.oz*
_4.6 out of 5 stars_ 89
£19.99£19.99 
FREE Delivery


----------



## rebrascora (May 12, 2020)

Do be aware that chick peas are quite high in carbs.... certainly more so than meat, so perhaps a lamb tagine might be something to try next time.

Great to hear your Doc is prepared to be flexible with the medication and that they want to check up on you in 2 weeks to see how you are getting on. All really positive stuff.


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 14, 2020)

Felinia said:


> I ordered simple Salter battery operated digital scales through Amazon and had them delivered!  This is like the one I got but there are others cheaper or more expensive.
> 
> *Salter Silver Glitter Glass Electronic Scale - Large, Ultra Slim Glass Platform, Large Easy To Read Lcd Display, Add and Weigh Function, Aquatronic Function for Measuring Liquids in ml or fl.oz*
> _4.6 out of 5 stars_ 89
> ...


I have my new scales - they are Salter but a different model  It's such an eye opener with the app!!


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 14, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Do be aware that chick peas are quite high in carbs.... certainly more so than meat, so perhaps a lamb tagine might be something to try next time.
> 
> Great to hear your Doc is prepared to be flexible with the medication and that they want to check up on you in 2 weeks to see how you are getting on. All really positive stuff.


Nope I wasn't aware of that fact - thank  you yet again  There is so much to learn which is why i'm grateful for all feedback so that I'm pointed in the right direction... and I am trying as well !!


----------



## rebrascora (May 14, 2020)

I made many of these mistakes myself a year ago, so it's not that I am any more clued up than you. I have just learned by trial and error. Those first few months of shopping trips when I was first trying to go low carb were so frustrating as I bought things thinking they were good and then got them home and found they were not great choices. Reading the nutritional labels on the back of packaging is key but it is so tiny and the diabetes affected my sight so I would be peering at labels unable to make out the info I needed to see or glasses would be on and off every few seconds.... Once you get over that stage and know what to buy and have a more regular routine of meals, shopping becomes much easier.

I am not necessarily saying that you should not eat chick peas or lentils or whatever, just to be aware that they are also moderately high in carbs and to take that into consideration when you are dishing out portions and taking BG readings and if you get high readings after them then consider reducing portion size or avoiding/substituting them, depending upon how much you enjoy them. 
I eat sweet potatoes which are quite high carb maybe once or occasionally twice a week because I enjoy them and they also provide a lot of vitamin C and fibre but I keep the portion small. I never bother with rice because to me it is empty carbs and I find it bland and boring.... but that is just my choice and tastes. You need to make those decisions for yourself. I would say chickpeas are almost certainly nutritionally a better choice than rice but it depends on how much you like rice. Meat is pretty much carb free so a better choice compared to chickpeas in a Tagine for a diabetic following a low carb way of eating to control it , but if you are vegetarian or really love chick peas then it is less clear cut. Use your BG readings before and 2 hours after to guide you to finding the right compromise for you.


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 17, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> I made many of these mistakes myself a year ago, so it's not that I am any more clued up than you. I have just learned by trial and error. Those first few months of shopping trips when I was first trying to go low carb were so frustrating as I bought things thinking they were good and then got them home and found they were not great choices. Reading the nutritional labels on the back of packaging is key but it is so tiny and the diabetes affected my sight so I would be peering at labels unable to make out the info I needed to see or glasses would be on and off every few seconds.... Once you get over that stage and know what to buy and have a more regular routine of meals, shopping becomes much easier.
> 
> I am not necessarily saying that you should not eat chick peas or lentils or whatever, just to be aware that they are also moderately high in carbs and to take that into consideration when you are dishing out portions and taking BG readings and if you get high readings after them then consider reducing portion size or avoiding/substituting them, depending upon how much you enjoy them.
> I eat sweet potatoes which are quite high carb maybe once or occasionally twice a week because I enjoy them and they also provide a lot of vitamin C and fibre but I keep the portion small. I never bother with rice because to me it is empty carbs and I find it bland and boring.... but that is just my choice and tastes. You need to make those decisions for yourself. I would say chickpeas are almost certainly nutritionally a better choice than rice but it depends on how much you like rice. Meat is pretty much carb free so a better choice compared to chickpeas in a Tagine for a diabetic following a low carb way of eating to control it , but if you are vegetarian or really love chick peas then it is less clear cut. Use your BG readings before and 2 hours after to guide you to finding the right compromise for you.


Hi, its a shame that I can't get out to the shops to read the labels atm  with shielding but it is an eye opener and what I do have! I'm learning to find the compromise.... I was annoyed with myself the other day for eating rice with 1/2 naan... I didn't need to have the 2 but I thought I could as my app said I could have more carbs.... I should have known better .. as obviously my bg went up to 7.8 after that meal... which is probably ok but for me I like to stay in the 5s if I can. But I know I didn't choose wisely there and lesson learnt.

I seem to be doing fairly well with my readings - although I still have "wasted" a few strips and needles as just not enough blood. I do wash my hands under warm water but I think I have mastered it now and warming the body up beforehand. I've even started beginners workout  - omg i'm so unfit ha ha

I have the Michael Mosley diabetic book and there are some nice recipes... I made the Hungarian goulash today and it was really tasty and I had it with some cabbage and 3 new potatoes.  I will be making this again.  I'm fed up with just water. Have introduced herbal tea which I'm enjoying and I want to reduced coffee to just one small cup in the morning.

I'm trying to stay positive but over the last few days I have felt low .. I think it is a combination of losing mum, being shielded, worrying about returning to work (still working from home) and the fact that i feel this condition is a bit of a life changer for me if I don't get everything under control... just makes me sad really. But I'm focusing on my health now so better late than never hey!


----------



## rebrascora (May 17, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear you are feeling low. It can be a bit of a roller coaster ride. I have days when I feel like my diagnosis was a blessing as it has prompted me to improve my diet and lifestyle and other days when I really struggle to motivate myself. I don't think that is too unusual but it does get easier when you get into a routine with your new diet and exercise. 

I will have to look up that goulash recipe.... I love goulash and it is years and years since I made any. Of course the temptation is to serve it with lots of tatties and bread, so I will have to kerb that.
Pleased to hear that you are getting to grips with testing and getting mostly good results. Try having your morning coffee with double cream and really savour it. I have a dash of balsamic vinegar in my glass of water on a morning or Apple Cider Vinegar or I have a quarter or third of the glass of diet coke or low calorie mixer like bitter lemon and then fill the glass up to the top with water, to give the water some flavour without getting too much sweetness or artificial sweeteners. Even just a slice of lemon or lime  or a sprig of mint or lemon balm makes it so much more appetising than plain water, so do experiment.


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 18, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are feeling low. It can be a bit of a roller coaster ride. I have days when I feel like my diagnosis was a blessing as it has prompted me to improve my diet and lifestyle and other days when I really struggle to motivate myself. I don't think that is too unusual but it does get easier when you get into a routine with your new diet and exercise.
> 
> I will have to look up that goulash recipe.... I love goulash and it is years and years since I made any. Of course the temptation is to serve it with lots of tatties and bread, so I will have to kerb that.
> Pleased to hear that you are getting to grips with testing and getting mostly good results. Try having your morning coffee with double cream and really savour it. I have a dash of balsamic vinegar in my glass of water on a morning or Apple Cider Vinegar or I have a quarter or third of the glass of diet coke or low calorie mixer like bitter lemon and then fill the glass up to the top with water, to give the water some flavour without getting too much sweetness or artificial sweeteners. Even just a slice of lemon or lime  or a sprig of mint or lemon balm makes it so much more appetising than plain water, so do experiment.


I think its just a combination of everything atm... mum's playing on my mind alot but I'm sure it will get easier with time. I think it took the diabetes going through the roof and me not knowing why and Covid 19 to really make me aware of my diagnosis if I'm truely honest as I never really took diabetes seriously until now... just kept popping those pills without a thought!  So I can see your point about the diagnosis of diabetes improving your diet and lifestyle and it sounds like you have nailed it 

Oh my apple cider vinegar .... ha ha i do have some in for cooking but i've never tried it in water!! ... I'm scared but will experiment with that ha ha 

I have hot water and lemon but for some reason don't like it cold.... I do have bitter lemon but stopped having it as much but I suppose the odd glass will help get the water in!!


----------



## SkinnyLiz (May 19, 2020)

hello  Hitchcock &  Hollywood,
It took me a while to get my head  round  Low Carb breakfasts as well.  Can  you  eat  nuts?  Seeds?  If so try googling Grain Free Granola  and trying  out  a  recipe or two. This will give you  a  couple of  weeks of instant breakfasts.   Also I  have  two eggs  most  days. (or i  did  before  lockdown)  and  my cholesterol levels have  gone down.  Its not eggs that cause  the problem, just  dont  go  mad  and  eat  six  every  day. 
You  may also find  the Carb and Calorie Counter book, or App  useful.   Oatibix 14g carbs in  20g
Normally i would say get it  from your library, but  its probably shut  now.
wishing  you  well  on  your  journey  to better health


----------



## Hitchcock & Hollywood (May 20, 2020)

SkinnyLiz said:


> hello  Hitchcock &  Hollywood,
> It took me a while to get my head  round  Low Carb breakfasts as well.  Can  you  eat  nuts?  Seeds?  If so try googling Grain Free Granola  and trying  out  a  recipe or two. This will give you  a  couple of  weeks of instant breakfasts.   Also I  have  two eggs  most  days. (or i  did  before  lockdown)  and  my cholesterol levels have  gone down.  Its not eggs that cause  the problem, just  dont  go  mad  and  eat  six  every  day.
> You  may also find  the Carb and Calorie Counter book, or App  useful.   Oatibix 14g carbs in  20g
> Normally i would say get it  from your library, but  its probably shut  now.
> wishing  you  well  on  your  journey  to better health


Hi,

Yes I love nuts and seeds and have been having them on my yoghurt with fruit the last few days along with toasted oats. But I will google the grain free granola as well  
I shall have a look at that book as well - thank you for the tip.
Any tip on snacks?


----------



## Sally W (May 29, 2020)

Hitchcock & Hollywood said:


> Hi, its a shame that I can't get out to the shops to read the labels atm  with shielding but it is an eye opener and what I do have! I'm learning to find the compromise.... I was annoyed with myself the other day for eating rice with 1/2 naan... I didn't need to have the 2 but I thought I could as my app said I could have more carbs.... I should have known better .. as obviously my bg went up to 7.8 after that meal... which is probably ok but for me I like to stay in the 5s if I can. But I know I didn't choose wisely there and lesson learnt.
> 
> I seem to be doing fairly well with my readings - although I still have "wasted" a few strips and needles as just not enough blood. I do wash my hands under warm water but I think I have mastered it now and warming the body up beforehand. I've even started beginners workout  - omg i'm so unfit ha ha
> 
> ...


I have that book & it’s a constant go to for me, Aubergine parmigiana is good too.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jun 1, 2020)

Hitchcock & Hollywood said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I love nuts and seeds and have been having them on my yoghurt with fruit the last few days along with toasted oats. But I will google the grain free granola as well
> I shall have a look at that book as well - thank you for the tip.
> Any tip on snacks?


snacks are a difficult area for me as well,   sometimes chunk of cheese, few  nuts, olives


----------

